# Tackle storage systems for kayaks



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I did the usual religious pilgrimage to BCF today and did pick up some bargains with their current sale.

On a separate note I was looking at storage systems specific to kayak fishing and for some reason took an interest in the "Bucket Topper" which is a storage system which can fit onto a 20 litre bucket. I could see the advantage in not wanting to waste dead space and had every intention of having a bucket as part of my kit.

Just curious if many other people use them and how useful do you find it, or do you prefer a better type of alternative tackle storage system and if so what have you found that works best for you....

Cheers

Shoota


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

What are you fishing for Shoota?

To give you an example, in snapper season my entire kit consists of a small ziplock sandwich bag with about 12 x various softs. In an old Mustad hook box I put in six 1/4oz heads plus a couple of 3/8 and 3/4. In another ziplock bag, I carry about 3m of spare leader. In peak season I'll often carry 3 rods and have 2 out and the 3rd as an instant backup for when I get snagged and lose my hook.

I go out with the intention to land 1 or 2 fish for the table as quickly as possible and working on a one fishing method policy to keep it simple. That way, if I catch nothing I don't get as frustrated because I know I only tried one technique while keeping time and tackle efficient.


----------



## southcoastmatty (Jan 21, 2009)

Shimano have a Squidgy Willow tackle bag with two zippered compartments which velcro together, one side has a hard plastic case and the other multiple envelopes for soft plastics + has a few mesh zips as well. Only thing it doesn't hold is leader. It is small, compact and can hold a good variety jigs, hooks, lead, hard bodies and blades. I either bungy it down or use clips to attach it to bungy if in tippy conditions. My zippers have finally gone after 4 years and I have just bought a new one for $30ish [my local matched Mo's]. I agree with Dan that less is definitely more in the yak.

http://www.amazonoutdoors.com.au/Produc ... -(SHISQLBW)

scm


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

spooled1 said:


> What are you fishing for Shoota?
> 
> To give you an example, in snapper season my entire kit consists of a small ziplock sandwich bag with about 12 x various softs. In an old Mustad hook box I put in six 1/4oz heads plus a couple of 3/8 and 3/4. In another ziplock bag, I carry about 3m of spare leader. In peak season I'll often carry 3 rods and have 2 out and the 3rd as an instant backup for when I get snagged and lose my hook.
> 
> I go out with the intention to land 1 or 2 fish for the table as quickly as possible and working on a one fishing method policy to keep it simple. That way, if I catch nothing I don't get as frustrated because I know I only tried one technique while keeping time and tackle efficient.


G day Dan,

I really liked your response mate and it's a lot of sense, I might even follow your idea myself. Normally I would throw in a mixed bag of tackle and just hope for the best. Never really set up my specifically for a type of fish, I hoped for the best and was happy to take home anything legal and tasty. To be honest when it came to hunting and fishing , I spent more time developing my skills and experience with hunting as I have a fondness for natural game like deer meat. But over the recent years I've started to focus more and more time into fishing

I'm only an intermediate with fishing and I wouldn't call myself an expert. Hook, sinker, bait was as much planning I did and most of the time it was usually prawns. I see alot of specialized rigs and line set ups , which I never went that far myself but now looking more and more into fine tuning my skills

Cheers Shoota


----------



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

BigGee said:


> My 4 cent's worth.
> (ex GST but Carbon Tax inclusive - it was originally 2 cents)


Nice!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Dan's suggestions make sense if you are well organised and have planned ahead - but I'm a "just in case" sort of fisherman and like to have bits and pieces with me. After trying various systems, I have settled on a couple of waterproof boxes which I keep behind me in a smallish "kayak bucket" along with a zip lock bag with some spare leader and soft plastics (doesn't matter if these get a bit wet). 








The two waterproof cases are made by Pelican (excellent quality and pricey) and Dolfin (cheaper chinese made - branded Seak at Anaconda but also available from Whitworths).








I keep a selection of hard body lures and squid jigs in one box (the dolphin) and ready made rigs in zip lock bags, spare hooks etc in the Pelican. I also have a set of small tupperware boxes for jig heads, metal lures etc. No more wet lures and tackle after coming back through the shore break.







. 
Its true I take stuff I don't often use, but what I do take is still relatively compact, secure from salt water and means I don't have to think too far ahead about what to take for each trip and that works for me.


----------



## GT79 (Mar 4, 2011)

I haven't been yak fishing for very long and in the boat I take more than a tackle shop's worth with me everywhere.
It's been a hard transition but I now (after trying to sink the poor little Outback with all my crap) take a small box with a handful of lures and jigheads, and a few packs of plastics close at hand in the centre hatch. I then add another small box with other assorted goodies in the front hatch as a backup if there is an area close by that I would fish differently.
I like to keep as much as possible IN rather than ON the yak.

GT79


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

GT79 said:


> I like to keep as much as possible IN rather than ON the yak.


 I keep my stuff behind me in my "kayak bucket" which is pretty easy to access. The water tight boxes float for extra peace of mind. Added photos to my post above to show the system I use.


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

solatree said:


> GT79 said:
> 
> 
> > I like to keep as much as possible IN rather than ON the yak.
> ...


Like the idea, I'm going with the simple bucket ( 20 litre ) option, but have stainless steel 4 mm quick link on opposite sides so I can secure my bucket to the back storage area of my Cobra Fish n Dive. On top of the bucket I have the bucket topper lure and tackle box.

Eventually I will have a crate and board mount for a 30 pound electric motor so the bucket will go inside he crate next to the battery. And the crate will be secured to the kayak tiedown points.

If I need any other fishing I will simple keep it in the storage hull.

Cheers

Shoota


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Shoota said:


> I'm going with the simple bucket ( 20 litre ) option,


I drilled some holes on the bottom of mine, to ensure any water that gets into it, drains out. Once again, this mainly happens when coming back in through the shore break.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Shoota said:


> Just curious if many other people use them and how useful do you find it, or do you prefer a better type of alternative tackle storage system and if so what have you found that works best for you....
> Shoota


I fit most of my terminal tackle in side the hull - my yak came with a so called dry bag in the centre screw lid hatch 
I removed that and fitted a divers net bag now I put gear into small sealed food containers and put them in the hull
the net bag holds quite a bit of gear and is easy to get at

normal tackle I take are a range of sinkers from 1/2 oz to 4 1/2 where I'm fishing monday I will take a few 6 and 8 oz for when the tide flow gets up
spare leader in 10 - 15 - 40 and 80 pound hooks #6 - 3/0 and 8/0 hooks - insect spray , sun block a small can of WD40
and the normal swivels - ezy rigs , there are also a range of squid jigs this all fits in the hull and out of the way

behind my seat there is a 25 lt esky that holds bait and has my rod storage with room for 4-5 rods - the norm is to take 4 rods - monday that will be 1 - 12 kg OH 1 - 10 kg OH and 2 light spinning rods


----------

